# Finally starting again woooo hoooo



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

went to pre treatment app yesterday, filled out forms and i got my planning app for the 7th of april. all my tests were out of date, last done in 2008    so they all have to b reapeated. they got dps bloods done but couldnt get any out of me lol so got to get them done at pre treatment scan. and amazingly i have gone from 14st 7 down to 12st 12 (over the moon)  .

got a dvd to watch and some more forms to fill in (never had that last time) so should be interesting lol.

i cant wait to cycle again its been soooooooo looooooong waiting, i dont think i can contain my excitement. (HOPING ITS THIRD TIME LUCKY)

i never thought i would get to try again and it wouldn't have been possible if not for kara and the girls (ANGELS) petitioning sooooo hard to get the second cycle so thankyou so much. xxxx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

chally, good luck for your upcoming cycle and all us girls are on the thread ivf wales cyclers part 13 so come over and join us as everyone is a great support to each other.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thrilled that your starting again Chally after such a long time. Look forward to seeing you over on the cyclers thread. Good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

So chuffed your starting agaun yay


----------

